# Ice out on public water



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

lots of smalls, mediums , and Biggums plus gills, bsss , and golden shiners!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

WhAt lake? GPS cords? Slow retrieving it or dead stick? Thx


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Slow this time of year with slow pause mixed with some fast quick jerks to make Like a little Minni wake on the surface! Gps cords is from the border of Indiana to the pa line then north of route 30 hope that helps!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Long lake looking fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

p.s Ilike your dierction


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's for shur mosqeeto doc in the pic


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey is mos open? my boats in a heated bldg ready to go.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

bountyhunter said:


> hey is mos open? my boats in a heated bldg ready to go.


It's open had a buddy send me video of him cruising the lake yesterday in choppy conditions. He didn't catch a thing either.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not Nimi. Water is to turbid. From the reflection of the trees in the water with the dink crappie and the water appearance, I'd say it's Mogadore or Portage Lakes in the Boneyard.
My bet is on Portage Lakes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd never spot burn but I know that has to be Big Bubba Bay on Meander Reservoir just south of the boat rental livery.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

According to the gps cords he sent me it’s on deer creek but I’m not familiar with that lake


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice job getting out and doing your homework. 
At the end of your trip could you please leave out a marker buoy so I can set up on top of you and cross your lines.
It is to difficult to rely on my own abilities and ethics to catch fish. This year I want to be an internet scouter prostaffer.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Fish2Win said:


> According to the gps cords he sent me it’s on deer creek but I’m not familiar with that lake


You ever watch the movie wrong turn ? 
Lol


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

so now I know who,s been fishing in my pond.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Update they’s biting still! Medium craps and medium gills! Go get um! Pattern is Bobber and jigs!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

95% of the craps were over 9in but did not like the thickness on them! Measured one 12 with maybe another one that was 12 but did not measure it! Whites were bigger than the blacks too! I think I could of had 3 limits of craps but only kept 25! Kept 2 gills! Been watching these fish grow for 3 years now I hope these black craps get thick! Remember rip and reeling folks! All my bigger craps went back in! Love those 9 to 11 in fish!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Uncle brad even let me keep a few gills!!!!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

brad crappie said:


> 95% of the craps were over 9in but did not like the thickness on them! Measured one 12 with maybe another one that was 12 but did not measure it! Whites were bigger than the blacks too! I think I could of had 3 limits of craps but only kept 25! Kept 2 gills! Been watching these fish grow for 3 years now I hope these black craps get thick! Remember rip and reeling folks! All my bigger craps went back in! Love those 9 to 11 in fish!


Sounds like a crappie day!!!


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Bass still biting last week


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Bass still biting last week



Nice fish! Turkeyfoot maybe?


----------

